# Amazon Prime



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Lightning Deals and sales on Amazon have allowed me to collect a lot of equipment that I could not bring myself to pay full price for. I try to spend a few minutes checking these sales daily and it has saved me thousands of dollars on premium items. I now include regular household needs on this watch list after finding huge discounts on things like freezer bags and rechargeable batteries. Whenever those orders come in I snatch some for the stores. Most of my holiday shopping is done through the year this way as well. As a Prime member I usually get free shipping as well. 

Has anyone found any other great online stores that have big discounts on good stuff?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

OK, I feel stupid now. I'm a Prime member but where are these lightning deals?

I haven't had the chance to look at this in detail, but as I understand, this place buys all the returns from places like Amazon & Home Depot then sells the merchandise cheap.
http://www.shorewoodliquidators.com/buy/slibuy/


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

One deal I saw was a 55 gallon drum of personal sexual lubricant. I don't wanna know...


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks for the tip ZoomZoom. I'll check them out. The Lightning Deals are located in the 'Todays Deals' tab at the top. These are limited quantity deals with timers. On a desktop you can separate them out with a filter option on the left hand side of the page. On the phone app you can see them by looking for a colored claimed bar under each of those items. You can even look at the upcoming deals and set your options to get a notification when something you are watching becomes available.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

OK, I found the Lightning deals.

Many of the things listed there are sold at/by woot.com. If you don't have Amazon Prime, just go to www.woot.com and you can buy the item there. I've bought many things from that site.

Another place for deals is www.steepandcheap.com. They sell mainly outdoor high-end gear but at highly reduced prices. It's the "clearance" site for backcountry.com.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice ZoomZoom. I'm liking the steepandcheap.com site already. Some of that high end gear can be great to have if you can get a reasonable price.


----------

